# tunefs superblock changes fail to stick



## SpaceCowMan (Apr 3, 2010)

I am attempting to do the following

- add ACL support to /dev/mirror/rootfsa
- change optimization preference on /dev/mirror/rootfsa


```
#tunefs -p /dev/mirror/rootfsa
tunefs: ACLs: (-a)                                         disabled
tunefs: MAC multilabel: (-l)                               disabled
tunefs: soft updates: (-n)                                 enabled
tunefs: gjournal: (-J)                                     disabled
tunefs: maximum blocks per file in a cylinder group: (-e)  2048
tunefs: average file size: (-f)                            16384
tunefs: average number of files in a directory: (-s)       64
tunefs: minimum percentage of free space: (-m)             8%
tunefs: optimization preference: (-o)                      time
tunefs: volume label: (-L)
```



```
#gmirror status
         Name    Status  Components
mirror/rootfs  COMPLETE  ada0s1
                         ada1s1
                         ada2s1
                         ada3s1
                         ada4s1
```


I have tried booting into single user mode and doing the following:

`# tunefs -a enable /dev/gmirror/rootfsa`

I receive a message that it was successful.  I then check tunefs -p and it shows ACLs as enabled.  Then, I mount the volume read/write and it vanishes.  tunefs -p now shows it as disabled.  The same problem occurs with volume optimization.

I am running FreeBSD 8.0 - Stable (amd64) synced last night and compiled overnight.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

